# Civil PE AM Breadth Exam Scope??



## hope2011 (Nov 12, 2010)

All, I am confused about the coverage of civil PE morning section. Per NCEES information, the morning section including Construction (20%), Geotechnical (20%), Structural (20%), Transportation (20%) and Water Resources and Environmental (20%).

And then what confuses me is that I borrowed a review book for Civil PE exam: "Principles and Practices of Civil Engineering - The most effective PE exam review" by Merle C. Potter (4th edition); but in his book, the review Chapters are: Mathematics, Statics, Mechanics of Materials, Fluid Mechanics, Open Channel Flow, Flow in Piping Systems, Hydrology, Structural Steel, Reinforced Concrete, Intermediate Structures, Water Treatment, Waste Water Treatment, Highway Design, Soil Mechanics, Foundations and Retaining Structures, and Engineering Economics. This looks like similar as FE morning section, isn't it? Then why in NCEE's specifications, it didn't mention, for example, mathematics, and engineering economics?

Am I using the wrong review book? Or am I referring wrong NCEE's specifications? Can anyone recommend a good review book for morning section??

Thanks


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (Nov 12, 2010)

hope2011 said:


> "Principles and Practices of Civil Engineering - The most effective PE exam review" by Merle C. Potter (4th edition)


^^^^Published Date - August 2000^^^^



hope2011 said:


> Per NCEES information, the morning section including Construction (20%), Geotechnical (20%), Structural (20%), Transportation (20%) and Water Resources and Environmental (20%).


^^^^Effective April 2008^^^^

If I had to guess, I'd say your review book is just a tad behind the times.


----------



## ptatohed (Nov 14, 2010)

You should be fine with Lindeburg's 'Civil Engineering Reference Manual' (CERM) for the morning. Even much of the afternoon.


----------



## hope2011 (Nov 14, 2010)

Mike in Gastonia said:


> hope2011 said:
> 
> 
> > "Principles and Practices of Civil Engineering - The most effective PE exam review" by Merle C. Potter (4th edition)
> ...


Any good suggestion to cover AM exam review materials?


----------



## ptatohed (Nov 14, 2010)

hope2011 said:


> Mike in Gastonia said:
> 
> 
> > hope2011 said:
> ...



I must have had the invisible ink option turned on in Post #3.


----------



## Kendis (Nov 24, 2010)

If you're looking for a good book(s) to cover the AM breadth section, then look no farther than PPI's Lindbergh Civil Engineering Reference Manual for the Civil PE Exam.

I took (and passed) the PE exam in April 2010 and used ONLY this book in the morning.


----------



## ptatohed (Nov 26, 2010)

Kendis said:


> If you're looking for a good book(s) to cover the AM breadth section, then look no farther than PPI's Lindbergh Civil Engineering Reference Manual for the Civil PE Exam.
> I took (and passed) the PE exam in April 2010 and used ONLY this book in the morning.



CERM. Hmmm. Why didn't I think of suggesting that?


----------



## KansasStateGeoTech (Dec 28, 2010)

ptatohed said:


> Kendis said:
> 
> 
> > If you're looking for a good book(s) to cover the AM breadth section, then look no farther than PPI's Lindbergh Civil Engineering Reference Manual for the Civil PE Exam.
> ...



In case there is any confusion left, the CERM by Lindebergh is THE reference for the AM portion of the exam.


----------



## EnvEngineer (Dec 28, 2010)

Has anyone hear from Ptato?? He had some good posts but seems to have dissappered.


----------



## avd (Jan 4, 2011)

hope2011 said:


> All, I am confused about the coverage of civil PE morning section. Per NCEES information, the morning section including Construction (20%), Geotechnical (20%), Structural (20%), Transportation (20%) and Water Resources and Environmental (20%).
> And then what confuses me is that I borrowed a review book for Civil PE exam: "Principles and Practices of Civil Engineering - The most effective PE exam review" by Merle C. Potter (4th edition); but in his book, the review Chapters are: Mathematics, Statics, Mechanics of Materials, Fluid Mechanics, Open Channel Flow, Flow in Piping Systems, Hydrology, Structural Steel, Reinforced Concrete, Intermediate Structures, Water Treatment, Waste Water Treatment, Highway Design, Soil Mechanics, Foundations and Retaining Structures, and Engineering Economics. This looks like similar as FE morning section, isn't it? Then why in NCEE's specifications, it didn't mention, for example, mathematics, and engineering economics?
> 
> Am I using the wrong review book? Or am I referring wrong NCEE's specifications? Can anyone recommend a good review book for morning section??
> ...


Construction rolls up economics, earthwork (borrow fill), surveying and estimating (mathematics)


----------



## afewgood (Jan 12, 2011)

KansasStateGeoTech said:


> ptatohed said:
> 
> 
> > Kendis said:
> ...


What do we study for PM construction if CERM only for AM?


----------



## afewgood (Jan 12, 2011)

KansasStateGeoTech said:


> ptatohed said:
> 
> 
> > Kendis said:
> ...


What do we study for PM construction if CERM only for AM?


----------



## Walker D (Jan 12, 2011)

afewgood said:


> What do we study for PM construction if CERM only for AM?


I used "Civil PE Professional Engineer Exam Construction Module,Third Edition" By Ruwan Rajapakse and it covered everything that you might expect on the afternoon construction module.

Copies of it can be found here: http://pe-exam.com/Civilpeconstruction.html


----------

